# Edvard Grieg- Piano Concerto in A minor- Question on clarinet I part



## Koopyetz (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello forum members:

I am currently reviewing the clarinet I part written in two keys. On clarinet I (A) and the other as transposed part clarinet I in Bb. Has anyone ever played the composition in either or both keys.
Has one proven to be more popular than the other.

Thank you 

Rick


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

I assume the parts are the same at concert pitch - ie the A is the original and the Bb is written out to help folks who don't have an A clarinet. Cos I doubt anyone is going to start the Grieg concerto in Bb minor


----------



## Koopyetz (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the help.


----------

